# JMS und MBean



## Chebura (29. Dez 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe auf einem WebSphere Server ein paar Queues mit ConnectionFactories. 
Unter der selben Sektion "JMS" habe ich "Aktivierungsspezifikationen".

In den Aktivierungsspezifikation steht geschrieben:



> Eine JMS-Aktivierungsspezifikation wird einer oder mehreren MDBs (Message-driven Beans, nachrichtengesteuerte Beans) zugeordnet und enthält die erforderliche Konfiguration, damit die MDBs Nachrichten empfangen können.



Meine 1. Frage ist: 
Message-driven-Bean ist nicht das selbe wie eine MBean?

Meine 2. Frage ist:
Wie kann ich eine MDB auf einem JBoss konfigurien?
MDB ist nach meinem Verständnis die Bean, die Nachrichten über JMS verschickt und empfängt.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Chebura (29. Dez 2015)

Nachtrag: MDB ist dann eine Queue oder eine Topic nach meine Verständnis. 
Aber wo kann ich das auf dem Jboss konfigurieren, wie es bei WebSphere unter "Aktivierungsspezifikationen" beschrieben wird.


----------

